# Duck Processing



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have heard of a game processing place in Utah that will turn X amount of ducks/geese into salami or jerky for you but I cant seem to find anything on it or remeber the name does anybody know of a place? I simply dont have time to do it myself or I would.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Tooele Valley Meats? I think I was told this by one of our best duck hunters.:mrgreen:


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Be careful not to have more than your possession limit when dropping off your meat .P.S let us know how it turns out.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thompson Meat in Roy told me they would do that, but I would have to have a lot of duck to do it. As for the possession limit, maybe go in with a buddy? I had never really thought of that.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Jrdnmoore3 said:


> I have heard of a game processing place in Utah that will turn X amount of ducks/geese into salami or jerky for you but I cant seem to find anything on it or remeber the name does anybody know of a place? I simply dont have time to do it myself or I would.


We're working out the kinks for jerky. Son made some over the weekend and it got over done. Had only used a couple of gadwalls so no big loss and the grandson actually still ate it. Next time we're going to try a different flavoring and not cook it so long.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Clays will do it after there big game season is over and tooele Valley meats will do it as well. We have taken in over a limit and nothing has been said.You have to have a bunch. some place will take it if you have over 100 lbs of meat.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> We're working out the kinks for jerky. Son made some over the weekend and it got over done. Had only used a couple of gadwalls so no big loss and the grandson actually still ate it. Next time we're going to try a different flavoring and not cook it so long.


I soak the thick cut up pieces in teriyaki mixed with a little brown sugar and ketchup for 24 hours, dehydrate for 6 hours, and they turn out perfect every time. The only problem I have is that if you don't eat it all within a week, it all gets sticky.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I soak the thick cut up pieces in teriyaki mixed with a little brown sugar and ketchup for 24 hours, dehydrate for 6 hours, and they turn out perfect every time. The only problem I have is that if you don't eat it all within a week, it all gets sticky.


What temperature setting do you use. We had ours in there for 3 hours and it was too dry. May have been too thin as well..


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

You must have a great dehydrator then. Mine is like a 550w with an on/off switch that heats a coil and blows air through the trays.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> You must have a great dehydrator then. Mine is like a 550w with an on/off switch that heats a coil and blows air through the trays.


Yeah it has multiple temperature settings on it


----------



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> JuniorPre 360 said:
> 
> 
> > You must have a great dehydrator then. Mine is like a 550w with an on/off switch that heats a coil and blows air through the trays.
> ...


I make a lot of my duck into jerky, I use a "nesco" dehydrator set at 160.. I marinate for 24-48 hours and change up the flavor all the time. 6-8 hours depending on the cuts, usually try to cut it about a 1/4 " thick. Never had an issue with it lasting more then a week around my house Haha. When I make big batches I freeze it and it stays good for as long as I've needed it.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

NateJ said:


> I make a lot of my duck into jerky, I use a "nesco" dehydrator set at 160.. I marinate for 24-48 hours and change up the flavor all the time. 6-8 hours depending on the cuts, usually try to cut it about a 1/4 " thick. Never had an issue with it lasting more then a week around my house Haha. When I make big batches I freeze it and it stays good for as long as I've needed it.


We set it on 160 but after 3 hours it was dried out badly. We did marinate it for 48 hours. I may have cut it too thin though I think it was less than 1/4" thick. It was all breast meat.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> We set it on 160 but after 3 hours it was dried out badly. We did marinate it for 48 hours. I may have cut it too thin though I think it was less than 1/4" thick. It was all breast meat.


My next guess was you cut it too thin. I make mine pretty thick and sometimes I even make little steak nuggets.


----------



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> We set it on 160 but after 3 hours it was dried out badly. We did marinate it for 48 hours. I may have cut it too thin though I think it was less than 1/4" thick. It was all breast meat.


Thickness and salt content affect the dry time. I would just test it when you can check on it every 30 min and figure out your time-line for the size, seasoning, and dehydrator that works to your desired results! Good luck - both in the kitchen and the Marsh!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I've used Champion Meats in Riverdale and they've done a good job. Most of the places will have a minumum limit of pounds you have to bring in, and usually that minimum number is over the legal possession for a single person. Go in with some buddies or buy enough licenses for your household to stay legal.


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

I put mine through a meat grinder (and sometimes even mix in some ground turkey or chicken) then run it through my jerky maker to make the strips. Dry for about 4-6 hours and comes out great.


----------

